# The most developed city in LATIN AMERICA



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

^^

I would never live in a city with high rates of homophobia and sexism where the Catholic Church dominates the lives of people and their customs and where I could not leave the streets to protest against whatever it was.


I think that human development also involves these issues.


----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)

tchelllo said:


> ^^
> 
> I would never live in a city with high rates of homophobia and sexism where the Catholic Church dominates the lives of people and their customs and where I could not leave the streets to protest against whatever it was.
> 
> ...


:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:

I don't think it's a bad thing, but Brazil is a more catholic country than Chile, and even more conservative, just look at the presidential campaign, and how moral issues have made Dilma loose millions of votes. This is not the 80's man, chilean society has changed, and a lot!
In Chile you have Freedom of expression, you can protest for whatever you want, Chile is probably the most solid democracy in Latin America.
Sexist?? So sexist we were the first country in South America to have a female president.
Homophobia?? So homophobic that our centre right President proposed to legalize civil unions between same sex couples.


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

si en una democracia un dictador muere siendo "senador vitalicio" y a esa democracia alguien la considera como la mas "solida" del continente, estamos en problemas.

sin dudas la ciudad mas desarrollada es y seguira siendo Montevideo por un tiempo mas.
sin grandes estridencias, pero sin puntos tan flojos como las demas.

sin dudas el desarrollo de una sociedad se mide por como se trata a los mas debiles y en Montevideo todos tienen acceso a la educacion universitaria a diferencia de Santiago (conozco muchos chilenos que tuvieron ir a estudiar a Arg donde la universidad es gratis porque en Chile no la podian pagar ni con beca solo les cubria la matricula y no el alquiler), la salud publica es universal, para ser presidente no hace falta ser de la minoria etnica dominante como en otros paises, sino que cualquier hijo de vecino puede serlo. Uruguay fue el primer y creo que sigue siendo el unico pais del mundo donde todos los estudiantes desde la primaria reciben una laptop gratis del estado. 
lo unico que le falta a Montevideo es mejor transporte, por mejor me refiero a mas eficiente, porque tampoco es que hay un caos de transporte, como si lo hay en otras ciudades con 12 lineas de subte o con infraestructura nueva.

el problema es que en SSC miden el desarrollo por la cantidad de courtain wall que tiene una ciudad! con ese criterio Reikiavic es Africa.

En Argentina, gracias a los servicios publicos universales basados en el sistema frances aunque en total decadencia, las ciudades con mas HDI no son barrios ricos de una gran ciudad sino ciudades de clase media.

Punta Alta por ejemplo tiene un HDI de 910 para 2004 y no hay ni un solo rico en la ciudad, ni clinica privada ni colegio privado. Para mi eso es desarrollo, no CW, ni un barrio como el que mostraron de San Pablo que esta rodeado por 200 favelas literalmente.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_de_favelas_da_cidade_de_S%C3%A3o_Paulo


----------



## Karabuy (Feb 16, 2010)

ive been in chile once sure it is a very nice place to live... to me just too cold and calm 
and also i noticed that there're many indios in chile


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

tchelllo said:


> ^^
> 
> I would never live in a city with high rates of homophobia and sexism where the Catholic Church dominates the lives of people and their customs and where I could not leave the streets to protest against whatever it was.
> 
> ...


*So you say Chile is like that? are you nuts or what? :nuts:*


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

*In my opinion if overall Santiago isn't the most developed city in Latinoamerica (talking about big cities) it gets pretty close...you can argue that Montevideo is most developed, and if we talk about the social aspects I'll probably have to agree...the problem with Montevideo as a city is that it lacks modernity, urbanism and a good transport system....if we go to the other three big cities than in my opinion could be considered more developed than Santiago...Mexico DF, Sao Paulo and Buenos Aires...the first two have huge infrastructure but the transport system is not better than in Santiago, they have a lot more poverty and are a lot more dangerous and messy, they probably have that felling of megapoly that some people love, but personally I don't think that overall they are more developed than Santiago...Buenos Aires gets very close, the only problem is the transport system that in my opinion is not good enough...

You can have a different opinion...but undeniably Santiago is one of the most beautiful and developed cities in Latinoamerica...*


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

guigotz said:


> Well, I've been in Buenos Aires and does not compare with Santiago. Buenos Aires has many decadent regions, you do not see in Santiago.


:lol: :lol:... Santiago has many decadent areas!!, do you want me to put pics of them??? Well, i prefer not, you've already posted some hehe.



guigotz said:


> Buenos Aires only have Puerto Madero that is the most developed part of the city, Santiago is nearly half the city that this way. Seemed to be in Australia. And, unfortunately, nowhere region in Buenos Aires made me feel in another place, sometimes in the historical centre seems like Europe, only that.


_'Buenos Aires only have Puerto Madero'_, you've got to be fu&%$ng kidding me!!!, PM is just one tiny neighbourhood where the redevelopment of the docks is taking place and of course it became THE modern area of the city, just that... What kind concept do you have for 'developed'?? Because it's like saying that Paris only has La Defense. :nuts:



tchelllo said:


> Say the city is clean, has no slums, and that crime rates are low.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, Mexico City , São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Buenos Aires, Bogotá, Lima and Caracas are typical and disorganized third world cities, with beautiful areas in one part of town and many other horrific and decadent, slums and violence.


_'typical' 'disorganized' 'beautiful' 'violence'_... all these words sound very subjective to me, some sources, numbers, etc?????... 

The 'slum issue' is no argument (in the case of BA) to say that Santiago is more developed. Argentina has absolutely NO restrictions on immigration and the consequences of such policies are pretty visible in some cases, but it would be interesting to ask why the people from neighbour countries (Bolivia, Paraguay and Peru) chose BA over Santiago, strange... 

As a bonus just for you, i'll show you the murder rate statistics for some major american cities (2009)

http://www.jus.gov.ar/media/109991/informehomicidiosinternacional h4.pdf



.D. said:


> I think what is happening is that Santiago has a less disparities of wealth compared to other latin american cities...yes Mexico City, Bogota, Caracas, B.A etc.. they haver their well develop areas which really are part of first world countries, but at the same time they share a incredibly disproportionate rate between poor and rich, and I think Santiago is by far the city with with less wealth discrimination.
> Either way every city has its own charm and the bad apples


hno: another poor ignorant (Chile's gini index?? ), but it's ok... you are not from here.



PS: Perdona que te arruine el thread, pero tenia ganas de hacerlo ya que el titulo molesta bastante jajajaj. Y para que veas que no tengo nada contra Santiago si queres te busco los posts donde mi reaccion para mis compatriotas-trolls que arman threads similares es la misma...


----------



## Otten87 (Jul 12, 2009)

Those pics of Santiago don't show the real city... It's easy to get the best pics of the best plances and post it as if it was SO GREAT.. lol
I haven't seen much difference among Santiago, Buenos Aires and Sao Paulo.. and i've been to all of them... 
There are the good and developed part and the ugly part!
Anyway, i love all of them =D


----------



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

^^^^

I agree


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

Otten87 said:


> Those pics of Santiago don't show the real city... It's easy to get the best pics of the best plances and post it as if it was SO GREAT.. lol
> I haven't seen much difference among Santiago, Buenos Aires and Sao Paulo.. and i've been to all of them...
> There are the good and developed part and the ugly part!
> Anyway, i love all of them =D


*Well...what do you mean by "the real city"? that's Santiago, in fact most of those pictures are downtown which is not even considered the rich part of the city....anyway, I can post pics of decadent areas, and that'd be Santiago as well...but obviously here everybody wants to show the best parts of their cities...or how many times have you seen a londoner posting pics of Peckam or Brixton or a Parisian posting pics of ghettos??

I've been to Buenos Aires and Sao Paulo as well...with BA there's not huge difference, and in some things Buenos Aires is better than Santiago...but with Sao Paulo I don't agree...even though I love that city..*


----------



## guigotz (Aug 10, 2007)

Otten87 said:


> Those pics of Santiago don't show the real city... It's easy to get the best pics of the best plances and post it as if it was SO GREAT.. lol
> I haven't seen much difference among Santiago, Buenos Aires and Sao Paulo.. and i've been to all of them...
> There are the good and developed part and the ugly part!
> Anyway, i love all of them =D





meaburroperomerio said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I agree


Honestly, I think It´s envy of YOU. Now, compare with Santiago Sao Paulo is a joke, not make me laugh. Any part of São Paulo has a Sanhattan or a perfect urbanism. Santiago has poor areas as Pudahuel and Cerro Navia, but it´s impossible to compare to Brazilian slums that are scary and u can see them everywhere in the city.

The devoloped ares in Santiago is much better and much bigger than developed ares in Buenos Aires that a lot of parts are diry and old fashioned (Im not a lier, is it TRUE, and is not only my opinion, ... and you can see throught pictures, economy numbers ... 

http://www.google.com.br/images?hl=...=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1659&bih=844


*Many foreign people that i met in Santiago (90%-Including me) preferred more SANTIAGO than Buenos Aires as a matter of structure, development and cleanness*. Buenos Aires is a great city, really beautiful, a wonderful architecture, polite population, but for many people is not so developed enough as Santiago... it´s a pity, but is real hehehe


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

Sure some cities in Latin America are going through a period of development but I'm still thinking there are _a lot_ of class issues in Latin America, in general. So arguing over what city is the best is pointless. The more developed countries the better for this region of the world. 
I've only been to Buenos Aires and Brazil, but never visited Chile. But i'd like to go!


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

This is not supposed to be a political thread so perhaps the above comments should be posted elsewhere.

The photos of Santiago are great and like all large cities I'm sure it has its not so good side, nothing new there.

Looks like it has a very nice climate as well.


----------



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

guigotz said:


> Honestly, I think It´s envy of YOU. Now, compare with Santiago Sao Paulo is a joke, not make me laugh. Any part of São Paulo has a Sanhattan or a perfect urbanism. Santiago has poor areas as Pudahuel and Cerro Navia, but it´s impossible to compare to Brazilian slums that are scary and u can see them everywhere in the city.
> 
> The devoloped ares in Santiago is much better and much bigger than developed ares in Buenos Aires that a lot of parts are diry and old fashioned (Im not a lier, is it TRUE, and is not only my opinion, ... and you can see throught pictures, economy numbers ...
> 
> ...


Its easy to see more development in a 6 millon population city and not in a 14 millon or 20 millon population city... If i compare Melbourne with LA or New York Melbourne looks better but you say that only because of the new buildings... you just said that when you talked about Puerto Madero... thats somethings stupid really... And Santiago has a lot of decadent areas as well... but Its a smaller city... dahhhh....
You are comparing aples with oranges.
And the more development cities in Latin America are cities like Punta Arenas( chile) and Ushuaia( Argentina).... not Santiago,,, 

pd. 90%???? Buenos Aires recibes much more tourism than Santiago,,,, Buenos Aires is one of the top 10 cities more visited in Latin America!! You dont know what you´re saying.


----------



## kam4rade (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice city. But dont understand why Chileans like to create controversies. Santiago is not the city with the highest human development in Latin America. Its also not the richest. In infrastructure many cites have the same or even better. So lets just say thet Santiago is one of the most developed cities in Latin America.


----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)

kam4rade said:


> Nice city. But dont understand why Chileans like to create controversies. Santiago is not the city with the highest human development in Latin America. Its also not the richest. In infrastructure many cites have the same or even better. So lets just say thet Santiago is one of the most developed cities in Latin America.


1- It wasn't a chilean the one who made the thread!!! He is Portuguese, didn't you notice that 'little' detail?

2. I don't know about the city, but Chile is the most developed country in Latin America, just look at HDI. And by 2015, according to the IMF, Chile will have the GDP per Capita of a developed country, and of course, the highest in Latin America.

3- Have you seen the hundred's of kilometres of state of the art highways that have been built in Santiago in the last years?? Or Santiago's subway, the longest in South America, and with incredible design???

4- Why are Latin Americans so jealous when other latin country is succesful??? You should be proud, because Chile is seen in the world as a role model of what Latin American country should be. I'm always happy when other Latin American country is doing good.


----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)

I know that some argentineans have mixed feelings about Chile's succes. After all, they are famous for being arrogant and have always looked down to Chile, but nowadays Chile has surpassed them in most aspects, so facing that must probably be pretty hard, I understand it, but please don't ruin the threads about Santiago, I have never seen a chilean ruining threads about Buenos Aires, even if it's title is as ridiculous as "The Paris of America".

Why are you so annoyed if someone (many people actually) think that Santiago is the most developed city in Latin America?


----------



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

jajajjajajaja ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## lont (Oct 1, 2010)

I love this pic


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

Looks like a mixture of Madrid and Salt Lake City or Denver or something like that


----------

